

Bye, Bye, Adobe - thenomad
https://medium.com/@ramijames/bye-bye-adobe-3c3ba22c4ac0

======
legitster
Adobe Cloud is a mess. User experience is progressively worse and their
"cloud" functionality is a joke. That said, it is still the "least bad" option
for doing the things I need to.

